

Development of anonymizing Wi-Fi device mysteriously halted - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/07/14/proxyham-wifi-anonymizing-def-con-cancelled/

======
ChuckMcM
I often wonder at times like this if people pre-announce what they are going
to talk about in order to flush out the resistance early. You could just say,
"I'm going to talk about some wireless stuff I've been working on" without any
description and what not and well poof, it would show up and you talk about it
and release stuff and then folks can debate on what sort of impact it has.

Of course if you did that would the government figure out how to shut down
DefCon completely to prevent the potential release of something they might not
like? Would the DefCon folks co-operate? It takes pretty serious stones to
have a federal agent tell you "if you do this we'll throw you into a dark hole
where no one will ever find you." and to answer back, "ok, let's see you try."
Clearly for aaronsw that threat was a huge factor in his decision to end his
life.

On the plus side, it could be that someone decided to premptively buy all
rights to ProxyHam on the condition he pull it off the market and destroy all
external docs and examples. Sort of a silent exit but a big payday none the
less. Or maybe it will be like the Enigma rotor patent, filed in 1945 issued
in 1978 after the government chose DES as the new encryption standard.

Would love to know the real story though.

